# Rectosigmoid endometrial implants



## jwenger13 (May 31, 2011)

Excision of rectosigmoid endometrial implants.  Have been all over the board with this one!!  Please, any suggestions???


----------



## preserene (May 31, 2011)

Endometrial implants are nothing but the endometrial tissues getting infiltrated or embedded into the tissues of the organs ,one such eg is getting into the rectum /and sigmoid colon or any intestinal part and causes ENDOMETRIOSIS and depending on th etissues or organs invovled the name is given. In this scenario, it is called rectal/rectosigmoidal/ large intestinal Endometriosis - it is lesion type and excision of lesion-
*Excision rectal lesion or tumor*- is the appropriateCPT code you have to look for - if open surgery, may be in one of these 45150 or 45160.

Diagnosis code will be *617.5*- *Intestinal Endometriosis*.
Hope this helps .


----------

